# How many 4000 Ft mountains have  you hiked this year?



## Vortex (Aug 10, 2005)

6 here.  Osceola and East with MikeP.  Lafayette and Lincoln with my wife.  MT Tom aand MT Field with my wife and son.  Guess Little Haystack does not count. That hurt my feelings. :wink:


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2005)

Added a poll, Bob. Hope you don't mind...

A big whopping zero for me.  Moving was enough to keep me busy this summer and with all the new home projects will likely keep me going for rest of the summer/fall...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2005)

Zero for me too   Not likely to get out there either...


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 10, 2005)

19 so far

4 in TN (Leconte, Collins, Kephart, Clingmans)
1 in VT (Mansfield)
3 in NY (Marcy, Skylight Redfield - so far)
11 in NH  (S. Carter, two Kinsmans, two Osceolas, Tecumseh, Waumbek, Jefferson, Washington, Monroe, Eisenhower

Hopefully nest week Redington in ME & then later in the year another NY trip, Franconia Ridge (3 of 4) & a couple of late Washington trips in Nov. & Dec.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 10, 2005)

11 in NH - Whiteface, Bondcliff, Bond, Guyout, South Twin, Galehead, Garfield, Lafayette, Lincoln, Liberty, Flume


...but I plan on getting out much more this year


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 10, 2005)

zero here either.  my hiking focus has seriously shift away from the higher peaks towards a post-pre-ski season mentality whether it was hiking for turns during april-july or scoping out lines or keeping connected with my favorite areas afterwards.  probably will be looking towards a few higher summits once things cool off a big and the views get less hazy.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 10, 2005)

All of the Rangeley/Stratton and Baxter 4K's up in Maine, plus Killington.

I'm at 66 out of 67 ... all that's left is Mansfield in September! :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 11, 2005)

MikeP is kicking but.  I bet SilentCal might have a couple in as well. Thankx for postin gang.  I have some catching up to do.  Ow and thankx MikeP for not mentioning I bailed on the early part of the hike.


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 11, 2005)

So far I've done 0 4K's this year. However, I finished off the New England list last year. Now I'm focusing on 100 highests, 52's with a view, and anything else I feel like climbing.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 11, 2005)

going to go get 2 tomorrow.... trip report to follow


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 12, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> I'm at 66 out of 67 ... all that's left is Mansfield in September! :beer:


Hrmm, I wonder which peak I'll be hiking at the Gathering... 

 -dave-


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmmm,  I have Garfield, Field, Jackson, and Adams for actual peaks bagged this year.  By the end of the September I should be able to add  Flume, Liberty, Lincoln, Lafayette, Garfield (again) Galehead, South Twin, West Bond, Bond , Bondcliff, Moosilauke, Pierce, Eisenhower and Monroe.  So I guess that makes 16 in all this year.   I'm more interested now in hiking the 4000 footers from directions that I had not done them before.  Have hit Welch-Dickey, Mt Cresent, the Alpine Garden and Mt Martha as well this year.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 12, 2005)

Repeating Lincoln and Layfayette on Sat.  My son was jealous he missed out.    IF the threat of Thunderstorms is high I'll do something lowerer.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 12, 2005)

well i just got flume and liberty today.... wow that flume trail is hard


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 13, 2005)

10 so far this year.  Making 23 of of 48 in NH. Hoping get the remaining 25 before the ski season starts.

here is my list.


Peak	Elev	Date Hiked	Number Hiked
Mount Passaconaway	4,043	10/2/1999	1
Mount Whiteface	4,020	10/2/1999	2
Mount Lafayette	5,260	8/1/2000	3
Mount Lincoln	5,089	8/1/2000	4
Mount Adams	5,774	9/14/2002	5
Mount Madison	5,367	9/14/2002	6
Mount Osceola	4,340	8/14/2004	7
Mount Osceola, East Peak	4,156	8/14/2004	8
Mount Tecumseh	4,003	8/29/2004	9
Mount Liberty	4,459	9/4/2004	10
Mount Flume	4,328	9/4/2004	11
Mount Tripyramid, North Peak	4,180	9/11/2004	12
Mount Tripyramid, Middle Peak	4,140	9/11/2004	13
Mount Garfield	4,500	6/11/2005	14
Mount Hancock	4,420	7/2/2005	15
Mount Hancock, South Peak	4,319	7/2/2005	16
Mount Field	4,326	7/3/2005	17
Mount Willey	4,285	7/3/2005	18
Mount Tom	4,051	7/3/2005	19
Mount Carrigain	4,680	7/23/2005	20
Mount Cabot	4,170	8/8/2005	21
Mount Isolation	4,004	8/9/2005	22
Owl's Head	4,025	8/12/2005	23


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 13, 2005)

10 so far this year (Garfield, Hancock, South Hancock, Tom, Field, Willey, Carrigain, Cabot, Isolation, & Owl's Head)
.  Making 23 of of 48 in NH. Hoping get the remaining 25 before the ski season starts.

Edit: How do you post a list? i played with spacing and list button, but it never worked for me.
 Also how come individual's websites have different elevations for the different peaks than my AMC White Mountain Guide 25th Ed.?


----------



## Sherpa John (Aug 14, 2005)

well... I have completed the 48 for the 1st time THIS YEAR on June 26th.. I am now half way done my second go round of the peaks. Should be done by end of september maybe even starting the 3rd go round of them by then.

Man am I tired


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 14, 2005)

Saw your DVD Sherpa John.   Very nicely done!  I like the nod to SherpaK with the FOT48 pic on Wildcat A.   Kinda brought back many memories of some of my hikes.   Keep on moving!


----------



## sp1936 (Aug 16, 2005)

12 so far.

Bond
W. Bond
Bondcliff
Flume
Liberty
Osceola
E. Osceola
Passaconaway
N. Twin
Whiteface
Wildcat A
Wildcat D

Grand total of 47. Will finish up on Carrigain in September.

Steve


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 16, 2005)

sp1936 said:
			
		

> Grand total of 47. Will finish up on Carrigain in September.
> 
> Steve


Congrats!  I finished on Carrigain, along with the rest of the hiking community is seems.  What a wonderful place to end the journey.

I thought I had posted in here before, but I don't see it, so here's my response:

Zero, nada, not a one.  I'll probably get one or two for FOT48 if the weather is lousy.  If it's nice and I bring the family, we'll probably just take the tourist route to the top of Cannon.

Smitty


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2005)

Great totals.  Ga2ski... no idea.  I'll get Bvibert on it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Great totals.  Ga2ski... no idea.  I'll get Bvibert on it.





			
				gaski said:
			
		

> Edit: How do you post a list? i played with spacing and list button, but it never worked for me.


I always get confused on the lists too:

```
[list][*]Garfield[*]Hancock[*]South Hancock[*]TomField[*]Willey[*]Carrigain[*]Cabot[*]Isolation[*]Owl's Head[/list]
```

Garfield
Hancock
South Hancock
TomField
Willey
Carrigain
Cabot
Isolation
Owl's Head

or


```
[list]Garfield
Hancock
South Hancock
TomField
Willey
Carrigain
Cabot
Isolation
Owl's Head[/list]
```

Garfield
Hancock
South Hancock
TomField
Willey
Carrigain
Cabot
Isolation
Owl's Head

BTW, if you see something that someone else posted and you wonder how they did it you can just click on the 

 button to see how they did it (don't click submit if you don't really want to quote their post).


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2005)

or


```
[list=1][*]Garfield[*]Hancock[*]South Hancock[*]TomField[*]Willey[*]Carrigain[*]Cabot[*]Isolation[*]Owl's Head[/list]
```

Garfield
Hancock
South Hancock
TomField
Willey
Carrigain
Cabot
Isolation
Owl's Head


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 18, 2005)

Add Redington in ME, while I've done more, this is shaping up to be a very geographically  diverse list for me.  Hiking in ME, NH, VT, NY, MA, TN (along NC border), CT so far, scoped out a RI trail to try (likely in 2006) & did some broadwalk jogs 7 walks in NJ


----------

